# usc visual submission ..URGENT



## saintman (Nov 16, 2010)

An applicant is supposed to send the url of his pictures with 2 page intro, shall I also make it an image file & upload or personally mail/e-mail them .. any idea?

Also, if I'm to directly upload (to flickr) & send them the url, how can I fix the size to be 4x6?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 16, 2010)

If it doesn't tell you to send the images, then don't.  Just follow the directions.

No clue about the formatting, though.


----------



## saintman (Nov 17, 2010)

the thing is I have to upload the pictures somewhere (flickr, picassa) but 'm not sure what to do about the 2 page introduction. I didnt find a place where I can upload the intro ).


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Saintman, I feel your confusion/frustration.

I submitted my application last week, and forgot that I didn't upload my 2 page narrative (b/c I didn't see a place to upload it). So, yesterday, I attended USC's online info session, and the admissions counselor said I could e-mail it to her.

She also said I could mail it. I'm guessing you can also fax it, as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## saintman (Nov 17, 2010)

hey,
thanks a lot. exactly my point there isnt a place where one can upload the narrative. its god that they are accepting e-mail, i believe a word attachment would do the trick.

can u mail me the id., I would be asking them anyway. 

 did u fix the size to 4x6, I am using photoshop. do u have any other suggestions. 

are they asking for only college transcripts or i need to send school transcripts also.

thanks


----------

